Ask HN: What is the worst software that you have to use? - zxcvvcxz
======
jakebasile
Slack.

\- It's slow on every platform I use (iOS, macOS).

\- I often don't get notifications at all, on either platform.

\- The Mac client crashes too often.

\- The Mac client uses more resources than it should.

\- Threads are useless.

\- Settings are split into too many different views.

\- I dislike the design. It's too spaced out (even with the "compact"
setting). There's no dark mode. I don't like the icon. Everything is too
cutesy.

\- I hate the emoji. I don't want more emoji in my life.

Most of all, I hate the hivemind that says it's the only viable chat system,
so much so that even open source projects use it over IRC. Hipchat wasn't too
much better, but I've not gotten the chance to use it in the past few years
because everyone defaults to Slack. I'd love to try Facebook's new work thing,
but there's the same problem.

~~~
falcolas
I'm happy (unhappy?) to inform you that hipchat is no better. In many ways,
it's worse.

\- Can't edit previous message aside from an exceptionally limited s/// for
your very last message

\- Can't mix text formatting; you're either quoting, coding, or regular typing

\- Animated GIFs for Avatars. I mean, seriously?

\- Many of the same problems from Slack's use of Electron (and similar)

~~~
jakebasile
Animated avatars? Why do this?

~~~
falcolas
Kinda what I wanted to know too. At least they (eventually) offered a way to
turn them off without turning off all custom avatars.

------
obombration
At work, it's probably JIRA. Tons of UI noise, text markup isn't what I expect
it to be and nobody around here can seem to agree on what features should be
used for a particular scenario.

Past work, it would have been Identity Finder by a landslide. Awful UI, awful
support, super intrusive, a total pain to administer, just bleh. Glad I was
able to wash my hands of that.

Personal stuff, iTunes. I genuinely like the interface (at least on macOS) but
it's huge and bloated and doesn't do some of the things I want it to. If they
ripped out everything that wasn't related to listening to your personal
(local) music library, I'd probably like it quite a bit. I wish it would write
metadata to file tags rather than its own database, but I forgo that if it got
rid of all the other crap.

~~~
Mandatum
JIRA definitely comes down to implementation and policy. I've used it in
places and it has been amazingly helpful as a developer, to the point I don't
know how we did anything before it.. Then going to a place that totally
misuses it and causes me to triple-handle everything.

If your company is large and you're looking at JIRA, pay a consultant to come
in, set it up for your different teams and train people. It's worth the money,
otherwise you won't see the benefit JIRA brings.

------
ndespres
Lately for me it's the iOS Music app. Every iOS release it gets further away
from the original purpose. Off the top of my head, the "Search" screen used to
show the last 10+ things I searched for (artists, playlists, songs, etc). Now
it only shows the last 3 things I searched for, and fills the rest of the
screen up with what's trending on the iTunes store. I didn't ask for that!

It also regularly refuses to play music which has been downloaded to my iPhone
because my cell signal isn't strong enough. I have to put it in airplane mode
when I'm on the subway.

~~~
chrismealy
I feel like they're trying to be like Spotify, but as every change they make
to Music makes it worse, they're just driving me to use Spotify more. For
example, the list of albums from an artist is almost unusable now. Everything
looks pretty but usability is poor.

------
lfowles
My first place award goes to SAP, which I have to use for time entry.

The procedure for entering vacation time is "Put in the hours and the code for
PTO. Now hit enter. Yes, it'll all turn red and it'll display an error. Hit
enter again. Everything else just autofilled."

The procedure for changing an SAP password is to click New Password on the
login screen[1]. No, not after logging in, if you accidentally did that you
need to log out and try again. (Bonus: you can only tell it's a button after
you hover over the innocuously placed text)

I'm not familiar with SAP at all so maybe this is just a failure of a specific
implementation and the curse of customization, but it bothers me immensely.

Second place goes to the Jazz web interface for having page content reloads be
distinct from page reloads. Oh you opened the work item again? It's still got
the old version cached with the banner "The content of this page has changed,
click here to refresh."

[1]: Something like this [https://technews.blog.olemiss.edu/files/2012/12/SAP-
Logon.pn...](https://technews.blog.olemiss.edu/files/2012/12/SAP-Logon.png)

~~~
frik
SAP timesheet "CATS" has the worst UI I ever used:
[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-OucSQZo65RI/VPHGj4p4inI/AAAAAAAAdF...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-OucSQZo65RI/VPHGj4p4inI/AAAAAAAAdFY/ym3_sctVuH4/s1600/PLM200_Unit06EEE29_ConfirmWithCATTs_06.jpg)

It's designed for an 14" CRT, showing only like 10 days of 31 days months -
happy scrolling in both axes with non standard scrollbars.

You have to enter the hours per day in decimal minutes (1.00 = 60min, 0.25 =
15min) instead of the more human natural 60minutes.

The table UI control is completely non-standard. The Save button doesn't work
like expected, it automatically closes the page, or a popup comes up there is
nothing to be save - how dare you that you even thought about clicking on the
button. If you open the page, all your data is locked, and no one else can
access your data.

It's an 1980s nightmare program, that got reskinned in 1998 with "fancy" UI
over ASCII char based UI elements.

~~~
GordonS
I have to use the mySAP web-based version of CATS, which is at least as bad as
the SAP GUI version, and even slower. Truly some of the worst software I've
ever had the misfortune to use

------
corobo
Basecamp 3.

Projects list is a pain in the arse and the layout is weird. Emailing a client
involves witchcraft and switching to some whole new client interface. Doesn't
have time tracking, have to use yet another garbage app to do that. People
keep using Campfire instead of Slack. Everyone gets a notification for
everything by default. So much goddamn white space on this thing. MY BROWSER
IS MASSIVE, USE IT. The timeline thing under projects feels like someone
thought it was clever so they included it, in reality it's all squashed up and
has no real purpose.

Can I just mention this separately. "Like this? Clap for <Name>" \- is that
supposed to be a sarcasm clap? Like seriously has anyone ever used that
legitimately? The only time I'd use it if there was a message "oops I deleted
the server" or similar.

I am going to throw a damn parade the day we find an alternative.

Edit: Oh also 3.basecamp.com is stupid. Use your domain.

Also when I log in why am I suddenly on 37signals.com. I get there's a
switcher to go back to the (slightly more tolerable) Basecamp Classic but
what's this domain about. Branding all over the damn place.

~~~
danpalmer
Basecamp is Omakase.

~~~
corobo
I can only assume (without Googling the answer) that's that Japanese thing
where someone pokes another person in the backside with their two index
fingers because that's what using Basecamp feels like.

~~~
bdavisx
To save everyone else the trouble, it means "meal with items selected by the
chef". e.g. Screw User Feedback.

I say this as someone who hasn't used Basecamp, so I don't really have an
opinion there.

------
spanktheuser
Surprised no one has mentioned iTunes yet.

Noticing a few trends. Poorly written software often:

\- Is written for the enterprise, making it vulnerable to buyer vs. user
issues.

\- Is old and sprawling, yet so successful and so complex to make the much-
needed rewrite very daunting.

\- Is highly connected to our personal workflows, and therefore always out of
sync with the way some significant population wants to work.

~~~
joemi
It's never been ideal for me, but it's usually been "good enough" for me. But
with each new release, it gets less so. My needs aren't really changing, but
what and how iTunes delivers is changing, getting further and further away
from my needs.

------
misiti3780
JIRA and a very close second is Confluence.

~~~
ndespres
I administer my company's internal Confluence server and author most of the
content, and I have a few complaints but overall I love using it. What do you
dislike about it?

~~~
spanktheuser
My 2¢: Confluence's primary job is to share and manage lots of written
documentation. If I wanted to make such software I'd make it fast, the
curation/management job lightweight and inline, and emphasize readability and
promote fast comprehension of information with layout and design.

Confluence is slow, curation/management is ponderous and the design ignores
hundreds of years of research / practice in visual processing of information.

~~~
misiti3780
My biggest complaint is that it doesnt support markdown correctly.

------
gxespino
JIRA - nothing is intuitive. 20+ clicks to do what I would consider the most
fundamental of tasks.

~~~
meerita
The "ticket" icon and the "bugs" ones are identical. You look the backlog and
your eyes starts bleeding.

------
zazibar
Surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet - Xcode!

The frequent plain text display of code, freezes and outright crashes really
makes me feel like Apple has a completely different internal tool for
iOS/macOS development.

~~~
ndh2
[https://github.com/dear-apple/dear-apple](https://github.com/dear-apple/dear-
apple)

------
tacostakohashi
Wow, almost all of the applications mentioned here are of the multi-user,
hosted in your local intranet, "enterprise" variety.

These applications do seem to be particularly problematic - the combination of
being customizable, multi-user, with complicated permissioning models, and
allowing users to store content in the application without a storage quota or
garbage collection mechanism model leads to the same obvious problems time and
time again.

------
ggreer
Pivotal Tracker.

First, it's slow and bloated. According to Firefox's dev tools, the main
project's page takes 15 seconds to load, transferring 3.6MB of data in 62 HTTP
requests. This is with a 2015 MacBook on a 150Mbit connection.

Second, it's a UI nightmare. The most common action for a story (expand
details) is a 6x9px light-gray triangle with a 17x24px hitbox—not exactly the
easiest target to click on. And Pivotal Labs must offer free LASIK to
employees, because the default text size is absurdly small. On a non-retina
screen, one is forced to use the "Projector" view. The UI offers few
affordances, and many are misleading. eg: Each story's "Close" button doesn't
modify the story in any way. It simply navigates back to the project overview
page. The whole product is fraught with these sorts of issues.

It's telling that Pivotal Tracker is usually imposed upon dev teams. Few devs
freely decide to use it; they're fine with a simple issue tracker. It's
management and product teams that want the categorization, time estimates, and
hierarchical organization of the borderline-chaos that is software
development.

------
benmorris
Quickbooks Desktop - I've had a long history with it going back well over 10
years, the basic edition all the way to Enterprise. It is consistently a
headache at wherever I was working at the time. I still to this day see
businesses struggle with it when they move beyond just one computer using it
especially. Performance, stability and data corruption all issues that still
come up even in the latest versions.

~~~
soundlab
100%- what an abomination it is moving beyond one machine. Moving to the
hosted Enterprise version was a complete nightmare. Finally pulled the plug
and went with Xero and a series of API-based add-ons and it's like being
handed the keys to a P100D in Ludicrous Speed mode. Trouble with QB is how
entrenched the CPA community is around it. Our CPA howled at the idea of Xero
and was the reason we stayed with QB for as long as we did.

------
hfsktr
iTunes (on Windows)

-slow (other than playing content everything is just so slow)

-the GUI (inner window) just disappears if I maximize the application (or go over a specific height/width)

-terrible for searching/exploring [0]

[0] I generally search for a specific song then browse the artist's other
songs but I would really like to also browse for covers or related content in
a way that didn't lose track of the original search/artist.

Example: I search for a Korn song, then I view all Korn songs then I see that
other people like System of a Down but I haven't finished viewing all the Korn
catalog and if I go to S.O.A.D then I lose track of the Korn. Having a huge
delay (compared to other computer functionality) between screens doesn't help
either. Then I remember I wanted a cover of the Korn song but I had searched
for Korn to compare with the original.

Honestly most of the time I feel like I am misusing it when it is such a chore
to find more music. If there is a web interface I will gladly switch.

------
pjc50
Microsoft EVC4: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
gb/download/details.aspx?id=166...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
gb/download/details.aspx?id=16683) It's wildly obsolete and only runs on XP.

Previous contenders include
[http://source.sierrawireless.com/resources/airprime/software...](http://source.sierrawireless.com/resources/airprime/software/open-
at-application-framework/) (Eclipse derivative, although really it was the SW
firmware that was the pain on that project)

And Altera's Quartus (slow, huge, and I once hit a code generation bug)

What do these have in common? They're the only supported development
environment for particular platforms with no good OS alternative.

------
paragraft
Kiln from Fogcreek. Slow on a good day, it just mysteriously stopped noticing
my commits in my activity stream some four years ago, you can't have reviews
spanning multiple repos, they've blown off pull-requests as a feature for
years.

At least we managed to transition from FogBugz.

------
MichaelBurge
Probably (Linux) Skype. I have a phone number with them that I depend on, so I
keep using it.

------
pudo
Atom. Because I sort of love it, and then it freezes up for just long enough
to kill my train of thought.

------
scopecreep
Blackboard LMS

They've been more worried about acquiring competitors and patent portfolios
than they have about improving the software for about 10 years now.

~~~
apricot13
and Moodle... no matter how good the theme, the logistics of using (and
administrating/developing for) that platform is so confusing.

------
jmuguy
Logmein Central but thankfully we dumped them a few weeks ago when they tried
to raise the price again even though we haven't seen a single new feature in
years. Client is buggy, crashes all the time. Client also does this thing when
you're searching for a system to conenct to where the window loses focus after
every key you press so you have to type one letter at a time, clicking to
focus the window in between each. Copy/paste between local system and remote
breaks constantly and has literally been doing that since I started using it
like 8 years ago. Up until very recently it bugged every single one of our
clients to update at least one every other week so they of course ignored the
prompt after a while. Since it stopped being free they've raised the price
dramatically every time we renew service (again with zero new features). Their
support is a joke and tells you to go post on their worthless forums where no
one answers you.

------
Underqualified
Lotus Notes.

~~~
citrusx
You know, I spent a lot of profitable years building apps on top of
Notes/Domino during the height of its existence. And, I have to say - for all
its flaws, quirks, and limitations, there was no faster way (except perhaps
Delphi?) to get small, simple, and highly business-specific internal apps done
in a large organization. The reason was that it was totally batteries-
included. You had authentication, authorization, a decent NoSQL database (it
was the inspiration for CouchDB, if you weren't aware), two (eventually three,
when Java was added) languages for writing apps (one of which was kind-of
functional), local and server-based event buses, full-text search, integrated
email... The list keeps going.

So, yeah. People hated using it for email. More than once, I built a better
email client for it, and people were suddenly a lot happier with it. There
wasn't as much that I could do for the calendar app, which had serious core
deficiencies.

To be honest, I never understood all the hate, though. Don't get me wrong - no
one knew where it was lacking better than I. And, it's been a "dead" product
for many years; it would be silly to ever recommend it now. But, executives
who never had to even touch the thing would enter a company, and declare that,
"We MUST move from this to Microsoft products!" And, the alternatives would
always be far worse. (Think Sharepoint, for example.) I'm not even sure that
google's productivity products are _that_ big of a step better.

Notes solved a lot of hard problems for large organizations, all at once. It
wasn't pretty, not was it ever really that fast. But, it enabled business -
particularly non-tech business - the ability to automate things in the blink
of an eye, for instant improvement.

I think that we could all learn a thing or two from looking at _why_ it was so
popular in its day, and maybe keep just the good parts in what we do.

------
blaerk
VMware vcenter, hey, let's make vcenter fresh and modern, let's make the
management tool in freaking flash! This was even after the 'rise of' html5. It
is by far the most painful tool I've ever used, it's so bad that you
eventually start to miss the horrid Windows only client

~~~
nxc18
Been there. It was the worst tech-related experience of my life. I think
possibly worse than installing the Oracle db client on a RHEL server.

I now understand why the sysadmins in my life are so hardened/grumpy at times.

------
sawmurai
Not right now but had the "pleasure" of using and administering it ... "HP
Service Center".

~~~
tradersam
Recently got a new HP laptop strictly for playing games. Almost threw it out
the window because of the stupid HP Service Center. Even when you disable it
in every possible way, it doesn't leave you alone.

~~~
sawmurai
Ah, I meant HP OpenView Service Center, nowadays known as HP Service Manager.

------
gotofritz
* Jira / Confluence (started out well, and now it's became basically useless. WHY NOT ALLOW MARKDOWN BY DEFAULT for a start

* AnkiWeb (great that it exists, but worst interface EVER... >:/

* an enterprise Java based CMS (why why why why)

* OpenOffice (great that it exists, but that interface... >:/

* Hacker News comment formatting

------
PebblesHD
Without a doubt it's either BMC Remedy Incident Management or LotusNotes. Both
from a period where clutter and buttons were the norm and both long overdue to
be scrapped. Remedy wins I think only because I spend hours a day trying to
gather detail from its many nested screens.

------
Xcelerate
MayaVi. So. Many. Bugs. And dependencies — pretty sure it never installs
correctly without manually installing seventeen other packages (specific
versions too). Even downloading the Enthought Canopy Suite isn't enough for it
to work correctly on the first try. Also, strange rendering issues appear
where the depth is out of order for density plots. And then as soon as a new
version is released, the whole thing breaks and I have to "compatibility
search" all the packages again.

Unfortunately, I can't find a good, scriptable alternative. I've heavily been
considering writing my own 3D plotting library, because I honestly think it
would be faster than installing MayaVi again.

------
gremlinsinc
WHMCS is bloated, antiquated but when starting up a small hosting company from
scratch it's about all there is really in terms of full-coverage hosting
billing platforms. Tried a few others, that just weren't etched out enough.
Had to build a few custom plugins to get it to sync w/ my domains reseller,
and more, it's a bit scrappy. I'd love to see someone create an open source
whmcs clone using laravel, or django, or even phoenix framework. Even cooler
would be a full cpanel clone w/ billing addon included for hosts, all built on
phoenix w/ multi-threaded support (cpanel can itself be slow from time to
time)

~~~
tmikaeld
My company struggled with it for years and there is still no end in sight, we
have been "hacked" several times through vulnerabilities in WHMCS.

Mid last year we changed to [https://www.blesta.com/](https://www.blesta.com/)
and since they are open source with a good security track-record - we hope
that the issues will be over. The only drawback is that they don't have as
many 3rd party integrations yet, and that customers have to get used to the
new interface.

------
allard
ServiceNow (don't know how much is our particular "implementation")

------
iank10
Pegasus Mail. An organization I work with _still_ use this software... because
it's free.

Its author [David Harris] has done a fantastic job of maintaining it but the
UI is definitely the product of a bygone era.

I must confess to preferring Outlook 2016 and its ease of cross platform use
when used with an Exchange server. I don't find the ribbon interface confusing
like some on here.

My only gripe is the complicated method of publishing recipients S/MIME
certificates to the Global Address List before they can be used to encrypt
mail with.

------
reustle
Spotify. On OSX it will occasionally (every 2 or 3 days) use 100% of my cpu
(pretty powerful MacBook air). Thosands of people have complained about the
issue for years, yet it still isn't fixdd. I'd like to think a company with
the size of Spotify could fix an issue causing so many computers to heat up
and waste resources. The desktop app also loves to say I'm offline when I'm
not.

Additionally, the UI of their iPad app is so odd, with these sliding panels.

------
swanson
Sharepoint

------
kazinator
Android 6.

Auto-downloaded on my tablet; I accidentally installed it.

Wi-Fi turns off by itself; bookmark icons don't load in the Internet app;
swipe _and_ use pattern to unlock instead of just doing the pattern on the
lock screen; other annoyances.

Not a single perceptible improvement over Android 5.

Stupid, ugly colors. Dark blue indicates that a feature (screen rotation, Wi-
Fi, notifications, etc) is _on_? WTF? It doesn't look _lit up_.

------
daliwali
The question asks about software and not specifically applications, so the
worst software that I have to use are all of the web developer "tools" and
frameworks that I have to deal with.

I can write far more performant applications in a fraction of the time without
the bloat that is expected in web apps these days, but I would be hard-pressed
to find a job where I can do that.

------
palerdot
macos finder and built-in open/save dialog windows

I recently switched to macos from linux, and this is one of the frustrating
experience I have with mac. Particularly there is no easy way for me to save a
file in a custom folder in the builtin save dialog. Everytime I use finder, I
wonder which is worst - windows command prompt or macos finder!

------
gtf21
Some of our customers use a "document control system" called Asite[1]. This
is, without a doubt, the worst piece of software I have ever had to use.

[1]: [http://www.asite.com/](http://www.asite.com/)

------
meerita
Cisco's Jabber and Play Music from Google. The first, is the most horrible
messaging app ever made for OS X. The second is the slowest HTML5, material
design bloated app ever designed. the Android version is also a UX pain.

------
tcpekin
Microsoft Word - after using LaTeX, especially ShareLaTeX, it's such a pain to
write documents in Word that require multiple images, references, or even
semi-unique formatting.

------
bodski
Delphi XE IDE (2010):

Crashes often when stepping into multi-threaded code, frequently 'forgets'
whole families of types.

Throws a fit if you switch git branches from underneath it.

In its defence it does compile damn quick!

------
skunkiferous
OmniTracker, the web UI!

Imagine how fun it is to _type_ a "stack-trace" into your issue tracker,
because it doesn't even support copy-and-paste...

Luckily, unknown to most people, I guess.

------
DougN7
QT when building apps for iOS. It generates a bunch of files, then requires
using XCode and doing more configutation on the generated files to finally get
an app built.

------
sfifs
A corporate expense reporting Java app developed by IBM. It's a lesson in how
NOT to design a user interface. Everyone outside of Finance hates it.

------
oldsklgdfth
Serena Dimensions, proprietary configuration management

------
aries1980
WebEx: I have to use a VM on Linux to be able to speak with corporate bigshots
<sarcasm>who advocate diversity</sarcasm>.

------
arethuza
Oracle Hyperion Financial Management (HFM) - which was rather awesome in what
it did but managed to do it in a supremely crappy way.

------
benmarks
iOS mail app. New threading is just... confusing.

~~~
mamon
... and composing email with more than one attachment is next to impossible
due to lack of file system. There's (allegedly) workaround with uploading one
of the attachment to iCloud first, but I'm refusing to use cloud storage for
any piece of my private data.

------
jpl56
Skype Entreprise. The UI takes a huge space on screen, parameters are hard to
find, notifications are invasive.

------
ry4n413
Anything Apple.

------
gii2
Sharepoint, Rally, Chatter by Salesforce

------
cagey
Accurev: I concurred with the majority of colleagues that it is "defective by
design".

------
joeseeder
Azures various APIs, so inconsistent and with missing different functionality
in each...

------
alphabettsy
Facebook - not 'required' though

Credit Union online banking and mobile app

Siri - also not 'required'

AWS Web Console

~~~
gtf21
+1 for the AWS Web Console. Whenever I open it I stare in panic for a few
seconds as I try to understand where the one thing I'm looking for is.

------
greencore
MS Team Foundation Server (SVC)

------
williadc
Outlook

~~~
tradersam
Outlook is incredibly powerful, but _wow_ is it a pain to use and terribly
laid out.

~~~
Drdrdrq
I always Google when I need to figure out how to change anything. The person
who came up with ribbon bar should be... fired.

~~~
tradersam
The person who allowed them to put it on every Office product should be as
well.

------
greenhatman
It used to be MySQL Workbench. But I use DataGrip now instead.

------
viraptor
Quickbase and NetSuite. Can't decide which one is worse.

------
tilt_error
Papyrus on Eclipse. Come to think of it... anything Eclipse.

------
mdumic
Google Calendar (web) - Come on, Google, it's 2017!

------
joshu
Mach3. Requires Windows, is ugly, programs in VB.

------
vmasto
LastPass.

It's amazing how bad the UI and user experience is.

~~~
singularity2001
It's a love-hate thing: when Autofill works everything is perfect. if not you
have to walk the "narrow path of 5 clicks" with your mouse.

------
pasbesoin
IBM Rational suite, in the mid-2000s. OMFG!

------
slouch
The website where I pay my water bill.

------
acidshards
Nobody answered the Azure portal?

------
philippz
Skype. Worst software ever.

------
spinupol
Pgadmin

------
LVB
HipChat

------
westondeboer
Worldship.

I shipping software by UPS.

------
odabaxok
VersionOne

~~~
citrusx
For anyone ready to hate on JIRA, spend some time using VersionOne instead.
It'll take a week for you to want to run back to JIRA, screaming.

------
rgloeckner
www.dreckstool.de sort of a punching ball for some years now...

------
sornars
Cognos

------
rgloeckner
www.dreckstool.de

------
frik
I avoid to use the following, and delegate:

SAP R3 - an popular ERP (enterprise resource planning) - think of an 1980s
terminal application reskinned with 1998-fancy-theme - the application is
still designed for 14" CRT, and you can only open one window of the same page
(aka transaction). Think of UI elements like tables where the table-borders
are rendered as ASCII chars (when you copy&paste you get the border-chars too.
_ugly_ (they renamed it to mySAP and what not, it's still the same old
application). screenshot:
[http://www.saptechnical.com/Tutorials/Smartforms/Barcode/Ind...](http://www.saptechnical.com/Tutorials/Smartforms/Barcode/Index.6.jpg)

Windows 10 - designed by color blind designer with brutalism taste, stuffed
with worst adware that sends home your keystrokes and microphone audio, etc -
hostile to user privacy. I stay with Win7, it's superb, it's used by like 50%
of all desktop/notebook users, Win10 is unsuccessful, Win8 is dead,mI don't
care that MS does't care.

------
angry-hacker
Asana. I don't want to open links I get by email, because I know it takes
always forever to load all the js crap.

I also like to use my arm chromebook, which is perfect for tasks, but Asana
literally kills it performance wise.

Fuck your all fancy javascript, I can make the same app using jquery and it
will fly. Unfortunately people I need to use it with wouldn't use my app.

~~~
rogy
i honestly do not understand how any text based web application can be so
slow. like, WTF.

it can honestly take me upwards of a minute to load asana, locate a project
and check a task as completed. It should take 10 seconds.

------
masterleep
Siri via CarPlay, because it makes me scream with frustration with 75%
likelihood upon use.

------
holydude
Worst Osx mail app Linux on desktop RHEL on the server side Chrome Slack Atom
Itunes

Best Emacs Osx

------
tradersam
Windows 10.

